# Is before or after positive opk best to dtd?



## clacko

So this morning and all through the day Iv been getting my first positive opks. Me and the other half dtd last night and plan to tonight. Will this be enough? Is before or after a positive opk best? I know it all helps but just wondered if before and on the day is enough (other half works long hours and doesn't have the highest of sex drives) thanks


----------



## smurfy

clacko said:


> So this morning and all through the day Iv been getting my first positive opks. Me and the other half dtd last night and plan to tonight. Will this be enough? Is before or after a positive opk best? I know it all helps but just wondered if before and on the day is enough (other half works long hours and doesn't have the highest of sex drives) thanks

Hey there

Before and after is good as from your postive OPK you will ovualte in 24-48 hrs, also as the sperm lives ups to 3/4 days sometimes longer it is best DTD 1 couple of days before too. Do you have a regular cycle? if not then try every other day from around day 7/8 for a week and that should cover you

Thanks


----------



## clacko

I don't have regular cycles as this is my second after stopping bcp. First cycle was 49 days with very light af. This was my first time using opks and had couple of days negatives and now very strong positives. We dtd last night and plan tonight so should be covered for before and after. Fingers crossed, just hope I do ovulate as thermometer didn't come soon enough to temp this month x


----------



## Scout

best to bd before...the day before. after is good too, but b/4 definitely.
got preggo the last 2 times by bd the day b/4 my postive OPK and none after it got positve cos partner had gone out of town. so those articles I've read about bd'ing the day b/4 for best chances of getting pregnant have been right in my case anyways. good luck


----------



## clacko

That's good, we bd last night and felt better than normal and different then got positive this morning


----------



## Bean66

Before and day of + are great but I'd also bd tomorrow and ideally the next day, just incase you are slow to release the egg.

Do you temp? Worth doing it you don't so you can confirm ovulation. A + OPK doesn't mean you definitely will ovulate.

Good luck, hope you catch that egg!


----------



## Lala27

They say its best to BD before you get a pos opk because you can have a short surge and ovulate as few as 6 hours (or less I have read) after you get the surge. That is why a lot of women use OPK several times a day to be sure they dont miss their surge.


----------



## clacko

We bd last night too to be on the safe side, which felt a little uncomfortable, Iv read that this is a good sign and caught ovulation just right? Done another opk this morning and still positive, does this mean I haven't ovulated yet?


----------



## Bean66

No it doesnt. You should O with 48 hours on the first positive. 24-36hours after being most common.

No harm in bding tonight to se safe though. Sperm can live for upto 72hours so you should be safe.


----------



## paula181

* Before definately! Then day of and then after just to cover all bases! 

xx*


----------



## Lala27

Bean66 said:


> No it doesnt. You should O with 48 hours on the first positive. 24-36hours after being most common.
> 
> No harm in bding tonight to se safe though. Sperm can live for upto 72hours so you should be safe.

Well from my experience and the experience of a friend who was temping, the LH leaves your body and then you ovulate after that. We both took OPKs several times a day to see how long our surge was. 

I have also read on several reputable sites, that if you have a long LH surge, it means your body is struggling to release the egg, and that your body can gear up again producing more LH to try and try to ovulate. It is said that if this happens more often than not, then it is indicative of a problem and you should contact your doctor. So considering all that I think its safe to say that if you still have LH in your urine you have not ovulated. That is why they say women should test more than once a day. Because some women have short surges, and if they test only one time a day, they could have had the surge and it went away before they tested again. 

When they say a women will ovulate within 12 to 36 hours after the positive OPK, they are assuming that these women arent testing more than once a day. So if you get the postive and never test again you dont know how long your surge. My surge was 36 hours and I ovulated the day after I received the first negative. Same with my friend. Therefore our surge was about 36 hours, then the egg. But some women have a longer surge, 3 or 4 days and they wouldnt know if they only tested once. I hope this makes sense. LOL


----------



## clacko

Thanks lala27, I also read that lh breaks down in your blood before it does your urine so is a chance you can still ovulate and have lh in your urine that hasn't broken down yet. Going to do another opk today. Didn't dtd last night as other half was too tired and up for work early today, I had more cramps and twinges last night, nothing this morning so fingers crosses that was me oving. Cervix is very high now, too high to even feel if soft or open so think O has already happened. Will dtd tonight anyway just to be covered but will see what the opk says this morning. I'm hoping it's a negative and I did O after all the cramps and things cx


----------



## Bean66

Lala27 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> No it doesnt. You should O with 48 hours on the first positive. 24-36hours after being most common.
> 
> No harm in bding tonight to se safe though. Sperm can live for upto 72hours so you should be safe.
> 
> Well from my experience and the experience of a friend who was temping, the LH leaves your body and then you ovulate after that. We both took OPKs several times a day to see how long our surge was.
> 
> I have also read on several reputable sites, that if you have a long LH surge, it means your body is struggling to release the egg, and that your body can gear up again producing more LH to try and try to ovulate. It is said that if this happens more often than not, then it is indicative of a problem and you should contact your doctor. So considering all that I think its safe to say that if you still have LH in your urine you have not ovulated. That is why they say women should test more than once a day. Because some women have short surges, and if they test only one time a day, they could have had the surge and it went away before they tested again.
> 
> When they say a women will ovulate within 12 to 36 hours after the positive OPK, they are assuming that these women arent testing more than once a day. So if you get the postive and never test again you dont know how long your surge. My surge was 36 hours and I ovulated the day after I received the first negative. Same with my friend. Therefore our surge was about 36 hours, then the egg. But some women have a longer surge, 3 or 4 days and they wouldnt know if they only tested once. I hope this makes sense. LOLClick to expand...

Sorry I disagree. I agree that a long surge over 2 days can indicate difficulty ovulating. This can happen with a short surge too, I'm an example of this this cycle, see my chart. If O fails it is more likely you'll try again in a few days rather than straight away.

All info including fertility sites, research and OPK markers (who stand to make more money) agree that you should O with 48 hours of your surge (first true positive) and therefore stop after the first positive (peeonastick agrees). It is the surge in LH which triggers the release of the egg, not a fall. An extended LH surge (3 or more days) could mean you are struggling to O but often it is just that levels are slow to decrease and still registering positive.

Check out charts on FF which use OPKs, the vast majority O within the 2 days following the first positive even with 3 positive OPK. 

I agree testing twice a day near O is best. I'd miss my surge otherwise. Use temping to confirm O incase it fails. Test more if you want but I just bd until I see a temp rise. If you don't temp bd until CM/CP changes. If your O is unpredictable check through LP and bd whenever you have fertile CM/CP just incase you haven't O'd.

Sorry if I sound argumentative but I just disagree. Although I didn't explain everything that's possible in my post.


----------



## Bean66

clacko said:


> Thanks lala27, I also read that lh breaks down in your blood before it does your urine so is a chance you can still ovulate and have lh in your urine that hasn't broken down yet. Going to do another opk today. Didn't dtd last night as other half was too tired and up for work early today, I had more cramps and twinges last night, nothing this morning so fingers crosses that was me oving. Cervix is very high now, too high to even feel if soft or open so think O has already happened. Will dtd tonight anyway just to be covered but will see what the opk says this morning. I'm hoping it's a negative and I did O after all the cramps and things cx

If in doubt bd!! 

Hope you catch that egg. Good luck.


----------



## Bean66

Also cramping after O is common. So you could have O'd yesterday and still have cramping today and even for the next few days.


----------



## Lala27

Bean66 said:


> Lala27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> No it doesnt. You should O with 48 hours on the first positive. 24-36hours after being most common.
> 
> No harm in bding tonight to se safe though. Sperm can live for upto 72hours so you should be safe.
> 
> Well from my experience and the experience of a friend who was temping, the LH leaves your body and then you ovulate after that. We both took OPKs several times a day to see how long our surge was.
> 
> I have also read on several reputable sites, that if you have a long LH surge, it means your body is struggling to release the egg, and that your body can gear up again producing more LH to try and try to ovulate. It is said that if this happens more often than not, then it is indicative of a problem and you should contact your doctor. So considering all that I think its safe to say that if you still have LH in your urine you have not ovulated. That is why they say women should test more than once a day. Because some women have short surges, and if they test only one time a day, they could have had the surge and it went away before they tested again.
> 
> When they say a women will ovulate within 12 to 36 hours after the positive OPK, they are assuming that these women arent testing more than once a day. So if you get the postive and never test again you dont know how long your surge. My surge was 36 hours and I ovulated the day after I received the first negative. Same with my friend. Therefore our surge was about 36 hours, then the egg. But some women have a longer surge, 3 or 4 days and they wouldnt know if they only tested once. I hope this makes sense. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry I disagree. I agree that a long surge over 2 days can indicate difficulty ovulating. This can happen with a short surge too, I'm an example of this this cycle, see my chart. If O fails it is more likely you'll try again in a few days rather than straight away.
> 
> All info including fertility sites, research and OPK markers (who stand to make more money) agree that you should O with 48 hours of your surge (first true positive) and therefore stop after the first positive (peeonastick agrees). It is the surge in LH which triggers the release of the egg, not a fall. An extended LH surge (3 or more days) could mean you are struggling to O but often it is just that levels are slow to decrease and still registering positive.
> 
> Check out charts on FF which use OPKs, the vast majority O within the 2 days following the first positive even with 3 positive OPK.
> 
> I agree testing twice a day near O is best. I'd miss my surge otherwise. Use temping to confirm O incase it fails. Test more if you want but I just bd until I see a temp rise. If you don't temp bd until CM/CP changes. If your O is unpredictable check through LP and bd whenever you have fertile CM/CP just incase you haven't O'd.
> 
> Sorry if I sound argumentative but I just disagree. Although I didn't explain everything that's possible in my post.Click to expand...

You do sound argumentative, and thats OK because I just disagree with you too. Also i dont recall ever writing that an LH fall triggers ovulation, what I was implying that it makes sense to me because of my experience that if LH is still in your urine you havent O'd yet. Everyone is different which is why its idiotic to try and argue about things like this. Even every cycle for the same woman will never be the same. I went to the doctor and got a progesterone test, and I ovulated after I getting a negative OPK, and so did my friend who was temping. It doesnt matter what most of the charts of FF say... That was OUR experience, which is what I said, not that it was fact, so again I dont get why you want to argue? The reason that there is different information out there is because every woman is different. Doesnt seem hard to understand to me.


----------



## Lala27

clacko said:


> Thanks lala27, I also read that lh breaks down in your blood before it does your urine so is a chance you can still ovulate and have lh in your urine that hasn't broken down yet. Going to do another opk today. Didn't dtd last night as other half was too tired and up for work early today, I had more cramps and twinges last night, nothing this morning so fingers crosses that was me oving. Cervix is very high now, too high to even feel if soft or open so think O has already happened. Will dtd tonight anyway just to be covered but will see what the opk says this morning. I'm hoping it's a negative and I did O after all the cramps and things cx

The egg lives for awhile after ovulation so I would still BD.. It can even live for 48 hours for some women.. So I would keep at it. Bottom line is if you ovulated and are having regular sex you wont miss it :) I wish you good luck !


----------



## Bean66

Sorry, as I said I wasn't trying to be argumentative, I know it probably sounded that way. I was just saying what I have found out. It is definitely the case that everything can change every cycle for the same women.


----------



## Lala27

Bean66 said:


> Sorry, as I said I wasn't trying to be argumentative, I know it probably sounded that way. I was just saying what I have found out. It is definitely the case that everything can change every cycle for the same women.

Right you were just saying what you have learned in your reading. I shouldnt have used the word "idiotic" I should have said something like "thats why its pointless". That sounded rude, sorry :hugs:

It really frustrates me that we can never get 100% answers for anything ttc. It sure would make ttc a lot easier!


----------



## clacko

Your all right everyone is different. This is my first time using opks and had Positives all of today, this been the 3rd day!!! CrampIng and pains have stopped. Guess will just wait and see. Will temp next month if we're not lucky this month. Will bd tonight just incase and do another opk in morning just to see. I did have clear negatives and then very faint lines leading up to positives so know its not faulty tests.


----------

